# Can a Wireless USB be used to access Smart Tv features in Samsung LED SmartTV?



## pratheeshps (Jan 2, 2013)

I have a Samsung LED 42 inch Smart TV which had been brought 3 months ago.The problem is that I can't access any Smart TV feature in it.I haven't purchased the external equipment needed for accessing these features which cost around Rs .4000 or more & so my SMART TV remains an ordinary TV.It has abt 3-4 USB ports on it.I do have a wireless internet connected  modem at my home

Can I plugin a *Wireless USB adapter* to its USB port & access internet & other SMART TV features?


----------



## amjath (Jan 2, 2013)

Usually the Wireless USB Adapter costs high. If u can afford then buy this 
WIS12ABGNX - OVERVIEW | SAMSUNG India

the drivers for this accessories is already installed in ur TV so it ll be a easy plug and play.

If u want to opt for cheaper adapter then u have install the drivers which ll be a headache and u should follow something like this
Using Non-Samsung Wi-Fi USB Adapter with Samsung Smart/Internet TV | woikr

If u want a better option to spend as cheap as possible move ur modem and connect it with LAN cable

Edit: 1 more solution for u. If u could find Ethernet WiFi Bridge, something like this 
*www.amazon.co.uk/Buffalo-AirStation-Wireless-N-Ethernet-Converter/dp/B0046YXSZU/ref=sr_1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1357103945&sr=1-1

or like this 

*www.amazon.com/Wireless-Dongle-Bridge-802-11B-Router/dp/B005N6WHH0/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1357104428&sr=8-7&keywords=Ethernet+WiFi+Bridge

Bingo


----------

